# Seatbelt Cleaner... How?...Such a thing?



## MrDUB

Seatbelt Cleaner... Such a thing?

The rest of the car is sparkling, the only thing left is the seatbelts which are quite dirty, and options and recommendations on how to clean them?

TIA

MrDub


----------



## Detail My Ride

Safety in mind, use a very mild detergent such as APC diluted around 20:1, and a soft microfibre, try not to scrub to hard or use too much product, as it may weaken the fabric.


----------



## andy monty

as above and find some way of holding the belts out fully until dry 

bulldog clip of clothes peg FWIW


----------



## MrDUB

Cheers people.

What is APC when its a home?

I would assume there would be something specific on the market...


Thanks


----------



## andy monty

all purpose cleaner


----------



## ahaydock

As above All Purpose Cleaner - most supermarkets sell it like Tescos, Waitroes etc.


----------



## BigLeegr

A soft brush may also help get the grime that's embedded in the weave.


----------



## MrDUB

Great, off to tesco i go............

Regards


----------



## Automake

I cleaned a Merc last year with a light greay interior, the car cleaned up just fine all apart from the seat belts which were light gray and really filthy.
so here's what i did: (make sure the car is outside)

1 open the car door and pull the seat belt as far as it goes out of the car
2 spray the entire seat belt with APC i diluted 8:1
3 gently CLOSE the door so the belt is wedged in the shut
4 have a friend pull on the seat belt so its tight
5 pressure wash the seat belt

This was the only way i could shift the grime, i tried everything including dry cleaners but nothing worked, this was the only method which worked!

Hope this helps


----------



## dschia

I tried every cleaner including undiluted APC but nothing works on a dirty seatbelts. Probably the only easy way of cleaning the seatbelts is what automakeover suggested.


----------



## reparebrise

A steamer will do the trick with ease, no chemicals, no worries, no wet seatbelts. Being a technical inspector for a race series(Dirt track modifieds and winged sprint cars) , we do not tollerate wet belts. If we have reason to believe that the belts have been washed with water, we simply get the racer to replace the belt. Most racing belt manufactuors reccomend replacement if teh car has experianced a sharp hit, or if the belts have been wet. Steam effectivly cleans the belt, but does not wet it.


----------



## juddzey455

I just finished a retrim job on a mk 2 jag and had to clean the belts, the belts where sopposed to be silver but due to there age and the fact there not on a reel thave been hanging out the door and dragged through all the crud on the carpet...thay were black!

This is a bit easyer with the mk2 jag as the belts are hooked on eyelets in the floor and have no reel on them

took the belts of and put them in a very hot solution of apc around 8:1 and left them for a few hours

layed a few black plastic bags over the bench along with the belts and scrubed them on the bags with a soft(ish) nail brush

rinsed them out with hot clean water and hung them up to dry

Thay come up a treat! MASSIVE difference to how thay was


----------



## daz courcey

some good tips there


----------



## Adamk69

Good points on not degrading the seatbelt material but was wondering... The belts come into contact with hands etc every day or whenever the car is used sometimes dozens of times a day so oils form the skin plus dirt will be ground in to the belts fabric. 

Suggest a good soak with a soap based product to loosen the oils and a combination of and APC or something like a liqued leather cleaner which are designed to lift stuborn dirt and stains, maybe autobrite leather cleaner as I have found it very useful for removing stains on upholstery in the past?? In my experience stuborn stains just need some stuborn ceaning to release the grime. An upholstery brush to agitate aswell??


----------



## Dixondmn

Stardrops nuff said


----------



## walker1967

Weak dilution of apc then agitate with something along the lines of a soft bristled nail brush and if you have one to hand suck out the dirt using a wet vac


----------



## Tips

Gentle application with steam cleaner and wipe off with a microfibre cloth.


----------



## pegs

walker1967 said:


> Weak dilution of apc then agitate with something along the lines of a soft bristled nail brush and if you have one to hand suck out the dirt using a wet vac


Agree with this. I tend to double over the belt and push it to the end of the wet vac crevis tool so the suction holds it in place, then slowley feed the belt through. Then click the male end of the belt into the female end and leave to dry. Works for me everytime


----------



## RobF50

If you are going to use a steam cleaner, what kind of attachment, if at all would you advise ?
(my driver belt isn't retracting quick enough)


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Old thread but,Flash/Febreze,or any apc on the planet.


----------



## red46

Hi.

Read this thread 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3575734&postcount=5

Regards


----------



## RobF50

Just to note - a happy experiment today.
I did the steam clean, and scrub down on the belt which definitely helped it out. However today, I got a bit of Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber Care on a mf-cloth and rubbed it in, and this has helped out loads !


----------

